# ganymed ssh2 Prob



## pun (19. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ich mache da zur Zeit was mit der ssh2 Lib von Ganymed SSH-2 for Java und swing.
Komme damit auch ganz gut klar,soweit funktioniert alles,
bis auf eine Sache, die ich mir nicht erklären kann:
Schick ich ein "unrar e blabla archiv.rar" über putty an den Server funkioniert dies bestens, mache ich das mit meinem Programm passiert einfach nichts.
Alle anderen Befehle die ich reingegeben habe funktionieren wie erwartet..
Ich hab jetzt mal keinen Source Code hier mit angegeben weil ich im Prinzip nichts mache außer eben die execCommand Methode mit meinem Befehl abzufeuern..

Hat jmd ne Idee was da schief laufen könnte?
Wieso gehen alle möglichen Befehle nur das entpacken nicht?
Könnte es vlt etwas damit zu tun haben, dass das Entpacken nicht sofort zurückkehrt?
Exceptions o.ä. werden nicht geworfen, Programm läuft ganz normal weiter..

Bin euch für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## xjCoder (20. Aug 2010)

Hi,

leider habe ich keine Lösung für das Problem :bahnhof:

Aber ich habe/hatte in einem meiner Projekte das gleiche Problem mit unzip.

Nun ja, ich habe ziemlich lange recherchiert und bin auch auf keine Lösung gestoßen.

Schließlich habe ich mich für einen Workaround entschieden:

Erst wird die Datei wird in einem temporären Verzeichnis entpackt, dann wird alles in ein 
File-Array eingelesen und dann Datei für Datei per 
	
	
	
	





```
put()
```
 an den Server geschickt.

Vielleicht weder die schönste, noch die schnellste Lösung, aber die beste, die mir eingefallen ist.


----------



## pun (21. Aug 2010)

hehe
Ziemlich kreativ 
Habe das Problem aber zum Glück gefunden 
Für alle,die es interessiert, wenn sie ein ähnliches Problem haben:

1) Der StreamGobbler leitet stderr und stdout in getrennten Streams aus, siehe Doc
2) unrar und alles andere was in putty dank $PATH gefunden wird, wird hier so einfach natürlich nicht gefunden.

Jaja wenn mans nich anders gewohnt ist..


----------

